# Những phong cách thiết kế quầy bar bằng tre đầy ấn tượng



## 1thanhthaok7 (2 Tháng bảy 2021)

*Bạn muốn tìm hiểu về các mẫu thiết kế quầy bar bằng tre? Đừng lo, đã có ngay Vietsun Bamboo. Liên hệ hotline: 1900 2881*

Việt Sun BamBoo là một trong các doanh nghiệp nhiều năm kinh nghiệm chuyên thi công ốp tre trúc và trang quán bằng tre. Mang hơn 7 năm (từ 2013) kinh nghiệm trong ngành nghề cung cấp nguyên liệu tre và thi công phổ biến Công trình to nhỏ, chúng tôi tự hào là công ty trang hoàng quán bằng tre giá phải chăng và uy tín hàng đầu tại TPHCM và những đô thị phía Nam như: Bình Dương, Đồng Nai, Long An, Ninh Thuận, Bình Thuận, Nha Trang, Cần Thơ, Tiền Giang, Phú Quốc,...

xu thế tiêu dùng tre trúc trong trang hoàng càng ngày càng vững mạnh và phổ biết tại Việt Nam lôi kéo số đông tình nhân thích và ưa chuộng thi công. Với lối kiến trúc mộc mạc, gần gũi, phổ quát ý tưởng ngoại hình và thi công tre trúc đã và đang thực hiện, 1 số Dự án thi công tre trúc hài hòa phổ biến:
• Ốp nai lưng bằng tre hài hòa trang trí đèn tre.
• Ốp nai lưng bằng mành tre trúc kết hợp trang trí đèn tre.
• Ốp vách tre phối hợp trang trí mẹt tre.
• Thi công hàng rào tre kết hợp thi công mái tre dùng cho trồng cây sân vườn.
• Thi công nhà lá kết hợp trang trí mành tre trúc và những nội thất tre trúc.

các hạng mục thi công ốp tre trúc trang trí mà Việt Sun thực hiện

Thi công ốp tường tre

Việc trang trí tường ở những nhà hàng, khách sạn, quán ăn, quán cafe, spa ... Bằng chất liệu phổ thông như: gỗ, giấy gián tường hay các cái tranh tường,... Đã quá thân thuộc không tạo được sự mới mẻ, lôi kéo các bạn. Ko gian mang phong cách truyền thống, mộc mạc thì sử dụng ốp tường bằng tre sẽ là sự chọn lựa khôn xiết thích hợp đem lai cảm giác thân thiện bỗng dưng, độc lạ.

♦ Ốp tường bằng tre hạn chế tối đa hư hỏng của tường, đặc thù là tường lâu năm thì ốp tường bằng tre sẽ đảm bảo được sự kiên cố và che giấu đi khuyết điểm của bức tường mà ko xây mới tường, đảm bảo kết cấu tường nguyên vẹn.
♦ Tuổi thọ của những Công trình ốp tường bằng tre nhàng nhàng từ 7 - 10 năm. Sở hữu thể lâu hơn, ví như bảo trì 6 tháng/lần phủ lại sơn bóng nhằm gia nâng cao tính thẩm mỹ và kiểm soát an ninh cây tre với các nhân tố ảnh hưởng bên ngoài,...


> *>> Công ty thi công ốp tre trúc giá tốt và chất lượng tại hcm*








Thi công ốp è tre
Ốp è cổ tre trúc được sử dụng 100% nguyên liệu tre trúc chọn lọc chất lượng nhất. Ngoài ra cây trúc tiêu dùng cho ốp nai lưng sẽ được phủ thêm 1 lớp sơn để ngăn độ ẩm cao và tăng độ bền cho sản phẩm. Ốp è tre trúc thường được sử dụng rộng rãi tại các khách sạn, nhà hàng, resort, homestay,… khiến tăng sở thích và lôi kéo phổ thông các bạn và khiến tăng giá trị thẩm mỹ cho không gian.
Thi công hàng rào tre
Hàng rào tre được thi công từ những chiếc tre trúc già cam kết đảm bảo chất lượng khi thi công. Tre khiến hàng rào của Việt Sun đã qua xử lý, không sử dụng hóa chất, sở hữu độ bóng tình cờ, chống mối mọt, chống ẩm mốc, đảm bảo an toàn cho người dùng. Việt Sun thi công lắp đặt tận nơi, đáp ứng mọi yêu cầu thiết kế, Công trình phối hợp sở hữu cổng nhà và tiểu cảnh
Hàng rào tre đang là sản phẩm được tuyển lựa phổ quát cho những Dự án ngoại thất hiện giờ. Được áp dụng thi công đa dạng trong trang trí quán cafe, vi la sân vườn, nhà ở, homestay cổ điển, truyền thống, các khu vui chơi giải trí, khu du lịch nghỉ dưỡng, quán ăn, quán nhậu bắt mắt truyền thống cổ điển. Đáp ứng được về tính thẩm mỹ mang đến vể đẹp độc lạ mắt cho không gian ngoại thất, mang đến 1 sự chọn lọc mới, đa dạng hơn, bền đẹp hơn trong thiết kế ngoại thất
thông báo liên hệ

Địa chỉ: 34D Tăng Bạt Hổ, Phường 11, Bình Thạnh, TP Hồ Chí Minh .


----------

